# Table saw extension as a router table



## jakep (Jul 12, 2005)

Hello all,

I have read through this forum and there is great info. I used this forum to help me decide which router to buy. I am now onto a new project. 

I just received what appears to be one of the last Delta 36-675's from HD. I am just really getting started in WW and am interested in mounting a router top to the extension wings of the TS. I am unsure of the best system. From what I have seen I really like the top from MLCS ( http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_...ht_table_anchor ).

Has anyone had any experience with this top? Or have a better suggestion. I would naturally like to keep cost to a minimum. I have also seen the router lift from Rockler, FX I think. Would I need that or is this setup from MLCS sufficient. I have a Makita 2 1/4 router with a fixed and plunge base.

Thanks for any help and suggestions.

Jake


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome Jake. Even when space is at a premium I suggest you keep your router and table saw apart. My reason for this is as follows: Just about every project I build I am jumping back and forth between the router and saw. If I had to change my set up for every switch I would be spending more time making adjustments than progress. Since the bulk of work you do with a router usually does not require a lot of work table, consider one of the portable table plans. They are fun to build, store in a small amount of space, and usually cost a great deal less than buying a table. As a bonus, when you mount your router on a plate you can switch it between a portable table and a larger one down the road. Or when you add a 2nd or third router you can simply switch routers plate and all. Another arguement for not mounting your router to your table saw is this: You can build a storage cabinet for all your saw accesories and wheel it under your saw to reclaim wasted space. I store my cross cut sled under one wing of my saw, and I am designing my own storage rack for the other side. Having everything within easy reach just makes sense to me. That's my 2 cents on the subject; go with what feels right to you and enjoy.


----------



## jakep (Jul 12, 2005)

Mike,

Thank you for the reply. I guess you are right about being able to store it under the extension. I just thought it may be simpler since space is at a premium. What do yo mean by portable table plans?

Thanks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jake, Shopnotes has plans for 2 interesting portable tables. One simply clamps into your bench vice, the other folds up with a carry handle. You can view these at: www.shopnotes.com
Tables like the one Bob and Rick use are fairly light weight and can be stored under a bench. Rousseau and Bosch have ready made folding tables. Bench Dog & Craftsman have nice portable size tables. The big advantage with a small table is you can take it to a job site, a friends, you name it. Look at some of the posts in this section, visit Rockler and Woodcraft's web sites and see what they offer. Amazon usually has good prices as well. The more info you gather before you buy or build the happier you will be with your decision.


----------



## jakep (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks for the information. I'll post when I decide what to do.

Jake


----------



## jakep (Jul 12, 2005)

I decided to build my own as an extension to my table saw. I am very happy with it. Thanks for the input.

Jake


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

What side of the table did you mount your router onto? Left or right?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 30, 2009)

*If you have'nt started yet consider this:*



jakep said:


> I decided to build my own as an extension to my table saw. I am very happy with it. Thanks for the input.
> Hey Dan!! did you catch the date on the last post above yours? 8-29-2005!!I just saw it.
> I guess I'm a little too late with my post! duhhh
> 
> Jake


There is a cast iron tablesaw extension router table from www.ptreeusa.com for $230 I believe, part no 1066 or 3363 including fence for $339. If you would enjoy making it by all means, do that. I have the Bench Dog Pro cast iron tablesaw extension, but I ended up makeing a free standing table for it for reasons suggested above: the fence will be in the way, the bit is sticking up, if you lower it or remove the fence, you lose your settings. So all things considered that did not make sense for me. See my post on Table router vs Shaper for another idea! Upon rereading your post sounds like you already did it, so this was all for naught. Bill


----------



## woodchuck44 (Aug 25, 2007)

has anyone used mdo for a router table thinking about upgrading my tablesaw extension I built any info I would appreciate it thanx


----------



## garybaritone (Feb 21, 2009)

*Continuing Discussion of Table Saw Extension*

I have the Benchdog cast iron extension with a prolift on my Delta Unisaw. I find it to be extremely useful for some of the work I do. I have built some fairly large curved plastic parts that are made with a pattern and routed to shape. See the attached picture. The white plastic part is rough sawn to shape on the band saw and then attached to the brown MDF template with double sided tape and routed to final shape with a flush trimming bit. Without the support of the large tables of the saw, it would be difficult to rout this part. The large outfeed table of the saw and the saw table are very good for supporting this large pattern (approx. 4 ft. long). 
With the prolift, the bit is easily lowered below the surface for using the saw and the router fence is easily removed and stored below the table on supplied hooks. In addition, the table saw fence can be used with the router when the distance between the fence and bit is large.

I also have a recently completed stand alone router table. See pictures at previous post "Two new router tables".


----------

